# error upload a 18.0 megs file



## sunny91 (Apr 13, 2006)

hi:; I will try to explain my trouble.I have try to upload a file .WMV that is 
18.0 megs and i have error message like this (Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 50331648 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 18990833 bytes) in /home/httpd/vhosts/ww2aircraft.net/httpdocs/forum/includes/class_core.php on line 1762)

I must upload the file to a site like rapidshare.de to put on the forum. I saw
some file in the forum of 30 megs and the file is upload direct to the forum.

Why i can't upload a file of 18. megs direct to the forum..

thanks, 

sunny


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2006)

According to the error it is because the file is over the size limit but according to the limits you can upload a 150MB wmv file...

avi 150.00 MB - -
bmp 5.00 MB - -
doc 19.5 KB - -
gif 5.00 MB - -
jpe 5.00 MB - -
jpeg 5.00 MB - -
jpg 5.00 MB - -
mov 150.00 MB - -
mp3 - - -
mpeg 150.00 MB - -
mpg 150.00 MB - -
pdf 50.00 MB - -
png 5.00 MB - -
psd 5.00 MB - -
rar 50.00 MB - -
txt 19.5 KB - -
wav 50.00 MB - -
wma - - -
wmv 150.00 MB - -
zip 50.00 MB


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, that the think i don't understand?

sunny


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 14, 2006)

Sunny I will be looking into this issue


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Horse for the info..

sunny


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 14, 2006)

Problem should be fixed, please let me know if it happens again


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 14, 2006)

Many thanks Horse, i put a 40 megs files and no problem at all.

sunny


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 14, 2006)

sunny91 said:


> Many thanks Horse, i put a 40 megs files and no problem at all.
> 
> sunny


very good!!! nice to hear the problem is solved 
closing thread


----------

